# Switching forme eco complete to dirt



## karkinos (Oct 25, 2014)

I'm going to be switching my substrate in the next few weeks and was looking for your opinions on my plan. My current set up is a 29 gallon with eco for substrate. 

I bought a bag of organic potting mix and sifted all the big stuff out. I plan on running the dirt threw three wet dry cycles to start mineralization process. When I do the switch over my plan is to add some of the eco to the dirt mix along with some red pottery clay. I will be capping it with caribsea peace river gravel. I plan on doing 1 to 1 1/2 inches of dirt and the same depth with the cap.

Any suggestions or input is appreciated.


----------



## karkinos (Oct 25, 2014)

Anyone have any thoughts


----------



## Tihsho (Nov 4, 2015)

Generally when it comes to caps I try to do something fine as it compacts the MGOPS a bit better. Gravel might be a bit too coarse, but I've only ever used sand.


----------



## karkinos (Oct 25, 2014)

Well I re did my tank over the weekend. I left out the eco and did just dirt mixed with red pottery clay.


----------

